# Mit linux anfangen, was beachten?



## Ketchup (22. Januar 2009)

Tag!
Bekomme bald vlt. den älteren Lappy von meinem Bruder, ist nicht mehr der neuste (infos: p3 mit 800mhz, 256mb ram und rest weis ich nicht aus kopf heraus). Würde dort gerne mal Linux drauff machen um es zu testen, hatte aber noch nie was mit linux zutun oder sowas und würde gerne wissen welche Distri  geeignet ist und auf welche speziellen punkte man achten sollte?

Hoffe auf gute antworten .

MfG
Ketchup


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wit linux anfangen, was beachten?*

Bei dem Rechner würde ich es mit Xubuntu versuchen. Es ist (fast) so einsteigerfreundlich wie Ubuntu und hat deutlich niedrigere Hardware-Anforderungen:


> You need 128 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM at install time. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 192 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 256 MB RAM.


Xubuntu Home Page | Xubuntu

PS: Wenn du dich jetzt fragst, warum man es mit 64  MiB Ram installieren kann, obwohl es 192 MiB braucht: Du kannst unter Linux über Netzwerk  Ressourcen von anderen Rechnern nutzen. Aber das ist für dich als Anfänger wohl nichts.


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Januar 2009)

Ich würde es auch mit XUBUNTU versuchen ,beachten müsstest du :
Sicher deine Daten ,Linux kann mitunter ,wie bei mir einfach die ganze Platte leeräumen


----------



## Ketchup (23. Januar 2009)

hmm danke für eure tipps. wie is eigendlich suse, habe gehört es soll sowas wie das "windows" für windows sein, also office usw... ist das was für mich?

MfG


----------



## Falk (23. Januar 2009)

Suse hat in der aktuellen Version auch entsprechende Systemanforderungen - bei dem gegebenen System ist das empfohlene Xubuntu schon eine gute Wahl, und OpenOffice usw. lassen sich dort auch einfach installieren.


----------



## Ketchup (23. Januar 2009)

okey dann werd ich mal xubuntu ein wenig auf dem teil ausprobieren , wenn mein intresse an linux steigt kann ich mir ja überlegen auf meinem normalen pc vlt. was andres zu probieren.
Danke euch.


----------



## rebel4life (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wit linux anfangen, was beachten?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> PS: Wenn du dich jetzt fragst, warum man es mit 64  MiB Ram installieren kann, obwohl es 192 MiB braucht: Du kannst unter Linux über Netzwerk  Ressourcen von anderen Rechnern nutzen. Aber das ist für dich als Anfänger wohl nichts.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Du meinst wohl, dass man einfach den Ram eines anderen PCs nutzen kann, das wäre zwar möglich, aber reichlich sinnlos. Da nimmt man lieber eine Swap Partition und fertig.

Das mit den 64MB hat einen anderen Hintergrund - bei der alternativen Installation läuft kein X-Server und keine Desktopumgebung, dadurch wird weitaus weniger Ram verbraucht. 



Pauschal Suse oder Ubuntu zu empfehlen ist meiner Meinung nach Humbug, sicherlich sind diese Distributionen nicht schlecht, aber jeder empfindet das Bediensystem anderst, ich bin kein Fan von Ubuntu und Suse, da man da alles eigentlich per GUI macht und so quasi von z.B. Yast bevormundet wird, da mag ich mein Arch viel lieber, zudem habe ich da auch mehr Ressourcen zur Verfügung, denn es wird nicht jeder Schmarren bei der Installation installiert. Zudem bekommt man über das AUR Softwarearchiv viel Software und kann diese bequem per yaourt installieren, bei anderen Distributionen müsste man diese Programme selbst kompilieren und das eine oder andere Parameter anpassen, wenn man es per yaourt macht wird das automatisch gemacht.

Deswegen empfehle ich dir einfach ein paar Distributionen durchzuprobieren, vieleicht darf es auch ein BSD Derivat zum Test sein, so 5-6 Distributionen sollten dir bei deiner Entscheidung ziemlich behilflich sein. Dank LiveCDs ist das auch in ein paar Tagen gemeistert.


Wenn du ein etwas flotteres Schreibprogramm als OpenOffice suchst kann ich dir nur Abiword empfehlen, das braucht im Gegensatz zu Openoffice weniger Speicher und das ist bei 256MB Ram ziemlich praktisch.


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wit linux anfangen, was beachten?*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Du meinst wohl, dass man einfach den Ram eines anderen PCs nutzen kann, das wäre zwar möglich, aber reichlich sinnlos. Da nimmt man lieber eine Swap Partition und fertig.


Man kann auch gleich Programme auf anderen Rechnern starten (per X Tunnel) und die CPU davon auch gleich mitnutzen. Dann fällt der Nachteil weg und der eigene muss nur Ressourcen für die Darstellung haben. Das bringt durchaus sehr viel, mache das zuweilen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (24. Januar 2009)

gute Distri für Einsteiger ist auch Linux Mint, basiert auf Ubuntu deswegen is es ziemlich leicht Hilfe zu finden wenn man nich weiter weiss.


----------



## k-b (24. Januar 2009)

Empfehl dir auch ein Xubuntu. Mein p3 550 hats noch net ganz für den Produktiven Betrieb gepackt, aber mit 800 sollt das ok gehen


----------



## Micardware (25. Januar 2009)

Mal kurz eine Frage;

Habe Windows Vista 32bit und nun auch ubuntu 8.10 .
Beim Start werde ich nun folgerichtig gefragt ob ich Vista oder Ubuntu starten möchte. 
Das Problem:
Dazu müsste ich allerdings mit 'Tab' bzw. den Pfeiltasten den markierten Bereich 'Ubuntu' anwählen. Nur leider kann ich Tasten drücken wie ich will, es wird nicht reagiert und der Pc bootet dann Windows, da der markierte Bereich auf Vista deutete. Woran liegt das, dass ich nicht die andere Option auswählen kann.

PS: Dieses Problem trifft auch zu, wenn mein Pc mal abstürzt (selten^^) und ich auswählen kann, ob ich mich für den abgesicherten modus, etc. entscheiden soll. 

Wer kann helfen? Danke im voraus!


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Januar 2009)

Du musst im BIOS "Legacy USB" aktivieren. Sonst wird ein USB-Treiber für die Devices benötigt und den hast du halt vor dem Starten des OS nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Micardware (25. Januar 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Du musst im BIOS "Legacy USB" aktivieren. Sonst wird ein USB-Treiber für die Devices benötigt und den hast du halt vor dem Starten des OS nicht verfügbar.



Danke für den Rat, hat funktioniert. 

Jetzt aber gleich das nächste Problem... 

Den bei der Anmeldung (Ubuntu) nötigen Benutzernamen / das Passwort wurde das schon bei der Installation festgelegt? Falls ja wäre das nicht gut, da es mir entfallen ist, da ich aufgrund der obigen Probleme lange davon abgesehen hab mich mit Linux ( auch aus zeitgründen) zu befassen. Wie komme ich nun an Namen und Passwort?


----------



## Bauer87 (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn du in den "recovery mode" gehst, wirst du automatisch als root eingeloggt und kannst das regeln. Wie dein Login heißt, kannst du rausfinden, indem du guckst, was es in /home/ für Unterverzeichnisse gibt. Dann änderst du per "passwd $login" das Passwort. Als Root musst du dein altes Passwort nicht eingeben, um ein neues zu setzen.


----------



## Micardware (25. Januar 2009)

Wie komme ich in den "recovery mode"? Bzw. Wie komme ich vom Ubuntu-Startmenu zu Diesem?


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

Bietet dir Grub an


----------



## Micardware (25. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Bietet dir Grub an



Bin ja für Tipps echt dankbar, aber was ist Grub?  Bin ein Linux- Neuling, bitte ausführlich erklären!!

Danke für eure Mühe!!


----------



## k-b (25. Januar 2009)

Der Bootmanager wo du jedes mal dein Betriebssystem auswählen kannst welches du booten willst. 
Bzw. startet nach einiger Zeit automatisch ein  voreingestelltes.
Da wird dir auch gleich der Recovery-Modus angeboten.


----------



## Micardware (25. Januar 2009)

Also habe zwar durch Zufall einen Ordner gefunden im Windowsexplorer der "grub" heist, aber ansonsten weis i nicht was ich machen soll (argh, bin glei am verzweifeln)

Wenn ich, wie du sagst, warte bis nach einiger Zeit der Automatismus anfängt zu greifen startet ja "nur" vista... nix mit recovery modus


----------



## harl.e.kin (25. Januar 2009)

du hast erzählt das du Tab drücken musst um ins Bootmenu zu kommen. also Tab drücken und Recovery Mode auswählen.


----------



## k-b (26. Januar 2009)

Im Windows solltest du gar kein Grub sehen, jedenfalls keinen Ordner.

Wie bootest du denn in Linux?


----------



## Micardware (26. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie bootest du denn in Linux?



So einen kleinen Schritt bin ich weiter. Trotzdem hier nochmal meine Problembeschreibung:

- Rechner fährt hoch
- Auswahl zwischen Vista und Ubuntu
- Markierung und Bestätigung auf Ubuntu
- dann kommt ein Timer, wobei ich paar Sekunden Zeit habe um in ein Menu mit 'Esc' zu gelangen, was ich demzufolge drücke, da sonst Ubuntu normal startet und i mein passwort bräuchte...
- nun gibt es verschiedene Auswahlmöglichkeiten und ich wähle den besagten Recovery mode - 
- *jetzt allerdings wird's wieder knifflig...was soll ich nun anwählen? *
---> vorgegeben sind: 
*clean / Try to make free space
*dpkg / Repair broken packages
*fsck / File system check
*root / Drop to root shell prompt
*xfix / Try to fix x server

... ?


----------



## k-b (26. Januar 2009)

Was wolltest du denn machen?
So wie ich oben lese, wolltest du dich als root einloggen. Warum wählst du dann nicht diese Option?


----------



## taks (26. Januar 2009)

ich würde (wenn du Ubuntu benutzt) das hier benutzen
Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows
Damit kannst du Ubuntu unter Windows installieren und dann wird gleich auch der Bootmanager etc. eingestellt. Und das wichtigste: es gehen dir keine Daten verloren ^^


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Januar 2009)

taks schrieb:


> ich würde (wenn du Ubuntu benutzt) das hier benutzen
> Wubi - Ubuntu Installer for Windows
> Damit kannst du Ubuntu unter Windows installieren und dann wird gleich auch der Bootmanager etc. eingestellt. Und das wichtigste: es gehen dir keine Daten verloren ^^


Daten gehen auch so nicht verloren und installiert hat er ja nun schon. Wubi bringt nur was, wenn man Ubuntu eventuell wieder löschen will.
Ist also nur dazu da, Einsteigern die Angst zu nehmen. Wer würde das schon wieder löschen wollen?


----------



## Micardware (26. Januar 2009)

k-b schrieb:


> Was wolltest du denn machen?
> So wie ich oben lese, wolltest du dich als root einloggen. Warum wählst du dann nicht diese Option?




Ja, wollte mich als root einloggen.

Wenn ich aber diese Option anwähle kommt eine Befehlszeile...was muss ich nun da eingeben? 

ps. danke für eure ausdauer


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Januar 2009)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn du in den "recovery mode" gehst, wirst du automatisch als root eingeloggt und kannst das regeln. Wie dein Login heißt, kannst du rausfinden, indem du guckst, was es in /home/ für Unterverzeichnisse gibt. Dann änderst du per "passwd $login" das Passwort. Als Root musst du dein altes Passwort nicht eingeben, um ein neues zu setzen.


Eigentlich steht da alles. Wenn du nicht weißt, wie man in der Shell navigiert:
cd $path - changes directory to $path (wechselt ins $Verzeichnis)
ls $path - lists content of $path (listet den Inhalt des $Verzeichnisses auf)
passwd $login - changes password of $login (ändert Passwort von $Login)


----------



## Ketchup (5. Februar 2009)

sooo habe den lappy hier, ich lad grad kubuntu runter


----------



## k-b (5. Februar 2009)

viel spaß!


----------



## Timor (12. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,


mich würd Linux auch interessieren.
Welches ist für mich geeignet und welche Vorteile hat es gegenüber Windows?
Kenn mich damit echt NULL aus...ich kenn praktisch nur den Namen,
aber ich hörs so oft.
Wird ja auch oft mit Hacken usw im Verbindung gebracht.

Ich alter Noob...

Vielen Dank schon mal!

liebe Grüße
Timor


----------



## k-b (12. Februar 2009)

Linux ? Wikipedia Wär mal ein Anfang!


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Februar 2009)

Eine Empfehlung zu geben, ist echt schwer. Am beliebtesten bei Einsteigern ist Ubuntu. Und zusammen mit Debian, von dem es abstammt, wird es von über 50% der Linuxnutzer benutzt. Beide sind sich sehr ähnlich und daher findet man recht leicht Hilfe, falls man mal fragen hat. Suse war im deutschen Sprachraum mal sehr beliebt (weil als einzige Distribution lokalisiert), ist aber über die Hochzeit hinaus.
Am besten, du probierst mal verschiedene Dinge aus. Es gibt ja u.a. auch verschiedene Desktop-Oberflächen (Gnome, KDE, CFCE, LFCE, Fluxxbox, Blackbox, ...). Und zumindest Gnome und KDE solltest du dir mal angeschaut haben.


----------



## Timor (12. Februar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Anworten.
Werd mir bei Gelegenheit mal den Wikipediaeintrag anschaun.

Ansonsten meld ich mich wieder! Danke!

liebe Grüße
Timor


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Februar 2009)

Der Wikipediaeintrag wird dir kaum was bringen. Stell dir mal vor, du würdest kein Windows kennen und liest dir dann den Beitrag zu Windows durch. Da lernst du dann, dass es mal ne grafische Oberfläche für DOS war, dass es quasi ne Monopolstellung hat, dass es Windows auch für Server und mobile Geräte gibt. Dass irgendwann dann DOS entfernt wurde und es verschiedene Versionen gab, von denen es dann jeweils wieder verschiedene Versionen gab. Also wirklich nichts, was mich als Nutzer interessiert.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Februar 2009)

Schon heranzugehen mit der Aussage "welches ist besser als windows" ist ein absolut falscher Ansatzpunkt, es ist anderst und nicht besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Februar 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Schon heranzugehen mit der Aussage "welches ist besser als windows" ist ein absolut falscher Ansatzpunkt, es ist anderst und nicht besser oder schlechter.


Er fragt, welche Vorteile es hat. Und da gibt es durchaus einige:


Riesige Wahlfreiheit, was die installierten Programme angeht (kein Zwang zum Internet-Explorer oder ähnliches, alles ist optional.)
Quasi ewige Treiberunterstützung (versuche mal unter Windows Vista ne Radeon 9000, eine Geforce4 oder ein Nforce3-Board mit AM2 und AGP zu benutzen, da gibts keine Treiber)
Updates sobald Bugs gefixt sind (und nicht erst an irgendeinem Patchday)
Große Skalierbarkeit (Linux läuft auf fast jedem Gerät und das auch noch schnell)
Modifizierbarkeit (wenn du Coden kannst, kannst du alles anpassen; ansonsten über Config-Dateien auch schon sehr viel)
Gute Treiberunterstützung durch das OS(man muss quasi nie selber einen Treiber installieren, und wenn man die Maus in einen anderen Port steckt, wird nicht erst nach einem Treiber gesucht, sondern die Maus ist sofort verwendbar)
Nutzung der Maus (die grafische Oberfläche scrollt immer da, wo dein Maus ist, dadurch kann man auch in nicht aktiven Fenstern scrollen oder ohne Klick mit Mausrad den Lautstärkeregler bedienen)
Einehitliches Fenstermanagement (bei fast allen Desktopumgebungen rasten die Fenster aneinander und am Rand ein, so ist es einfacher, Fenster nebeneinander zu plazieren)
volle Kontrolle über das System (keinen Superadmin in Redmond, der noch mehr darf als man selber)
Nachteile:


Linux wird von vielen Firmen nicht oder nur halbherzig unterstützt. Das heißt:
weniger kommerzielle Software (und Spiele)
schlechte Treiberunterstützung durch einige Firmen
 
Volle Kontrolle fürt zu voller Verantwortung: du kannst dein System effektiv und schnell zerschießen, wenn du unbedacht irgendwelche Dateien überschreibst, löscht oder verschiebst
Wahlfreiheit heißt auch, dass dir bei zu starker Personaisierung keiner mehr helfen kann. Wenn du Programme nutzt, die sonst keiner nutzt, oder welche selber veränderst, sind Einstellungen womöglich nicht mehr dort zu machen, wo andere sie erwarten.


----------



## Timor (14. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank Bauer!
Sehr interessant...aber da ich keine Ahnung habe,
würd ich mir gerne eine Distribution (richtig so??) von euch vorschlagen lassen.

liebe Grüße
Timor


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

Wie Bauer schon geschrieben hat, kann man allgemein für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene Ubuntu empfehlen


----------



## Timor (14. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank! 
Dann werd ich mir das mal holen (:

liebe Grüße
Timor


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

Wenns einfach und Ubuntu sein soll, würd ich aber zu Kubuntu greifen.. Ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber ich glaube, dass Plasma für Einsteiger einfacher zu begreifen ist als der GNOME-Desktop. Obwohl beide eigentlich keine Herausforderung darstellen sollten.
Ansonsten kannst du dir wenn du dir Downloads sparen willst auch so ne DVD mit openSUSE holen (in so Zeitungen für 8-12€) wo noch gigabyteweise Software dabei ist.

cl


----------



## k-b (14. Februar 2009)

Ubuntu ist für einfacher einfacher zu verstehen als Kubuntu. Ubuntu bietet viel mehr Support für Gnome irgendwie, ist einfach von der Entwicklung her so weil Gnome halt bei den Amis beliebter ist. Viele Sachen funktionieren "Out of the Box" besser als bei Kubuntu.

Was an Plasma einfacher sein soll versteh ich nicht, bei Gnome gibt es sowas wie Plasmaoids gar nicht das man verstehen müsste  Sogesehen ist Ubuntu dann wieder einfacher.


----------



## Timor (14. Februar 2009)

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag cl.
Hab mir Ubuntu bereits geladen...mit meinem geilen DSL Light 
Hau's mir die Tage mal drauf.

liebe Grüße
Timor


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

(nicht ernst nehmen: )
Im Zweifelsfall Xandros Linux im Easy Mode, da kann gar nichts schiefgehen xD

cl

@k-b:
Wie gesagt, Geschmackssache. Mein Favorit ist eh Debian ohne alles. Wo nichts ist, kann auch nichts kaputtgehen. Dann noch Windowmaker oder XFCE und fertig.


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich nutze auch XFCE, selbst auf dem stärksten Phenom  Ist einfach die gefühlte Performance. Bzw. demnächst wollte ich mal awesome ausprobieren.. aber das is ja net das Thema, sondern was sich für einen Anfänger empfiehlt


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Februar 2009)

Mir schwärmt ein Kommilitone seit ein paar Tagen von Fluxbox vor. XFCE sei dagegen enorm lahm. Aber mit reicht XFCE eigentlich, ist halt schnell und schick. Wenn ich noch was schnelleres benutze, rege ich mich bestimmt noch mehr auf, wenn ich irgendwo vor Windows oder KDE4 sitze: Rechtklick -> Ladekreis -> Kontextmenü. Selbst wenn man die Effekte ausschaltet.
Aber für Anfänger und Umsteiger würde ich trotzdem zu KDE/Gnome raten. Die meisten sind ja auch noch Windows gewohnt und kennen es nicht schneller.


----------



## k-b (15. Februar 2009)

Fluxbox hat zuviele Defizite in der Bedienung. Hatte es auch mal für 3 Monate. Die Geschwindigkeit ist okay..
Da aber lieber nen richtig puristischen tiling window manager (am liebsten awesome in der neusten Version oder wmii2). Da hat man nämlich auch die Defizite die man bei Fluxbox hat, aber dazu noch eine angenehme Bedienung per Tastatur


----------



## rebel4life (15. Februar 2009)

Fluxbox ist auf System OK, bei denen es nicht um den Komfort der Bedienung geht, auf einem Desktop System hätte es bei mir nichts zu suchen, da es einfach zu unbequem ist und das in keinem Verhältnis zum Ressourcenverbrauch steht, dieser ist zwar sehr gering, da setz ich aber dann doch lieber auf ein Xfce, Gnome oder KDE, aber z.B. an einem Surf PC bei dem man nur den Browser auf hat geht Fluxbox in Ordnung.

Ich persönlich nutze sehr gerne Arch Linux, werde mich dann gleich nächste Woche an die Installation machen wenn mein Laptop endlich kommt...


----------

